# 5DIII and 1DSIII does Kashmir and Rajasthan



## kasperj (May 31, 2013)

As a long time lurker on these forums, I though it would be time that I share some images finally. Not a pro nor an experienced shooter, but started exploring photography as a fun recreational activity just a few years ago, and recently went on my first 'serious' photo trip to India, which I wanted to shoot ever since I saw a exhibition by Steve McCurry, who has produced so many great images from this region.

Here is a selection of what i consider the best shots, and more can be seen on my Smugmug homepage. 

If you care to critique or comment I would appreciate it greatly 

Best,
Kasper


----------



## mwh1964 (May 31, 2013)

Great pictures Kasper. Keep them coming. Which lens did you use?


----------



## kasperj (May 31, 2013)

Thanks. I definitely plan to keep this up 

I have used the 24-70 II and the 85 II for all the shots. I found them to be a superb duo for this kind of shooting, with the first acting as the machine gun and the latter serving as my sniper riffle, so to speak


----------



## hammar (May 31, 2013)

What lens on what camera and why?


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2013)

Great images of these people. Particularly like 8 and 11. Also like your control over depth of field: shallow, but not _too_ shallow. 

Keep posting.


----------



## chauncey (May 31, 2013)

I'm liking those images...had you not taken them could you discern which body took which pictures.


----------



## ugly.|.face (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Love these photos. I wish my photos looked this good. 

Will you please talk a little about your post-production work flow?

Love the look and feel of these photos. 

Thank you.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 1, 2013)

Really nice stuff!


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice photos. Checked your smugmug gallery "India" as well. You went to two of the (among around 10-12) most beautiful places of India. I hope you did not limit yourself only to the religious places....


----------



## mrmarks (Jun 1, 2013)

These are really good shots! Well done! Two bodies and two lenses. What is the lens & body combination you used, e.g. did you have the 85L2 attached to the 1ds3, and the 24-70L2 attached to the 5D3 all the time to minimize lens changing?


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

Great pictures Kasper.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

Click said:


> Great pictures Kasper.



+1. Very colorful, nice composition and they all tell a story.
What's up with the screaming lady in photo #9? Is she angry that you are taking her photo?


----------



## eml58 (Jun 1, 2013)

Number 2, Cracker, all very nice Images though, well done.


----------



## kasperj (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the response. Feels nice to have your images so well received, especially since I feel that am still a novice so the boost of confidence you provide is highly appreciated 

Regarding the choice of cameras and lenses. I wanted to bodies on this trip, both as a safety measure and so that I didn't have to change lenses, which is something I always try to avoid out in the streets. I find the 1DSIII and 5DIII to output very similar RAW's up to and around 800 ISO, where after the 5D leaves the old dog in the dust. But given that they otherwise can take the same treatment in LR and deliver similar results, I have not found it necessary to upgrade the 1DS yet. I started with the 85 mounted on the 5D because it delivers more keepers wide open on that lense, but later changed do to the fact that I was shooting a lot of wide angle in confined spaces at higher ISO's, thus the 24-70 had to switch partner.


----------



## kasperj (Jun 1, 2013)

What's up with the lady in #9?

Actually, I have no idea what got her panties in a twist, I wasn't I though ;D 
I just jumped in front of her while she was yelling at someone behind me and got away with this interesting shot


----------



## mrmarks (Jun 1, 2013)

kasperj, could you share your post processing flow? They're generally pretty nicely done.


----------



## kasperj (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr Marks, thanks for asking.

I used LR4 for all post processing work on these images. I have not tweaked the default presets much, in stead I apply global and local adjustments to fit the individual image to my taste. 
Global adjustments: 
Exposure slider - here I make sure that the histogram is pushed to the right without introducing clipping of course.
Highlights and shadow sliders - I prefer to modify the lightest and darkest parts of the image using these sliders, and usually do not touch the Tone Curve. Sometimes I will also use the Black slider, and then only to bring up the darks. But my go-to adjustments for overall visual impact are the Clarity and Vibrance sliders. I will apply anywhere in a range between +10 to +50, seasoned to taste. I will ususally not toch the Saturation slider. I think the dominant colors in the scene which are affected by saturation the most, becomes too intense, even with after adding Vibrance. 
I also apply sharpening, noise reduction and Post crop vignetting to taste.

Local adjustments:
I find the Graduated filter to be extremely useful tool to balance the exposure, and will pull this out to darken a sky or a foreground.
I use the Adjustment Brush for working on faces/skin/eyes to make the central subject in the image pop. Here I will increase the exposure and clarity on faces as if I had used a fill flash.
This tool has taken a bit of practice to use successfully though, but I find that it can bring you that little extra impact and help draw the attention towards the main subject. 

I should mention that this is my workflow for working on the kind of images shown here, i.e. people and street images, where I find that a healthy amount of RAW tweaking is generally desired


----------



## padmasana (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for showing some of your images. Makes me miss India. Did you just finish your travels there? The sun is blazing this time of year.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 1, 2013)

Wonderful shots !! Love 4 and 6.

Love the way you PP'ed them, great contrast and deep colors.

Really does tell a story.

Love your work!


----------



## JBeckwith (Jun 1, 2013)

All of your images are outstanding. They are processed perfectly: enough to convey the message, but not too much as to appear overdone.


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Jun 1, 2013)

Very well done! Would you mind posting a few original (untouched) images to see what kind of light you were working with? Thanks!


----------



## brett b (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi kasperj...I bookmarked this page because I wanted to come back and look at all of the images after glancing at the first few last week. Have you deleted the images? I've opened this thread in different browsers on my computer and now my iPad and the images don't load. I would love to see them!


----------



## kasperj (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Brett,
That is odd, as I havn't done anything that I am aware of which could mess up the links to the images in my gallery. I am happy you found them interesting enough to bookmark my thread though  Here is a direct link to the gallery:http://smu.gs/ZKkLQV

Cheers Kasper


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 26, 2013)

kasperj said:


> Mr Marks, thanks for asking.
> 
> I used LR4 for all post processing work on these images. I have not tweaked the default presets much, in stead I apply global and local adjustments to fit the individual image to my taste.
> Global adjustments:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've almost never used the adjustment brush. You got me inspired to do that now.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 26, 2013)

kasperj said:


> What's up with the lady in #9?
> 
> Actually, I have no idea what got her panties in a twist, I wasn't I though ;D
> I just jumped in front of her while she was yelling at someone behind me and got away with this interesting shot


She looks like a very sane and reasonable person ;D I think it was you who antagonized her ;D
Nice pics ... I like the bleeding chillies, very nice concept.


----------



## fluidmania (Jun 26, 2013)

pictures are not loading up... Can you check again?


----------

